# الأمن الصناعي



## محمد جميل عمار (13 فبراير 2010)

استفســار يرجى المسـاعدة و شـكرا .


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 فبراير 2010)

ما هو الاستفسار أخي محمد
حتى تلقى التجاوب


----------



## كما الريشة (24 أغسطس 2011)

مرحبا يا أصدقاء ... أرجوا مساعدتي بأي بحث أو أفكار تختص بالأمن الصناعي خاصة في ما يتعلق بالحراسات والتصاريح ونقاط التفتيش وغيرها من الأفكار التي من الممكن أن يستفيد منها رجل الأمن كإجراءات عملية في المناطق الصناعية .

ودمتم بألف صحة وعافية


----------



## arwa201092 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

لو سمحتم عايزة اعرف معلومات عن الامن الصناعى الخاص فى شركات انابيب البترول


----------



## mohamed nabih (8 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=180474#ixzz1d86Dbzam


*مرحبا يا أصدقاء ... أرجوا مساعدتي بأي بحث أو أفكار تختص بالأمن الصناعي خاصة في ما يتعلق بالحراسات والتصاريح ونقاط التفتيش وغيرها من الأفكار التي من الممكن أن يستفيد منها رجل الأمن كإجراءات عملية في المناطق الصناعية .

ودمتم بألف صحة وعافية*​


----------

